# Living in Athens



## matthewemazzone (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi everyone,

This is my first time on your site. I have applied to study a masters program in Athens. I wanted to ask about the cost of living. I have read that the average wage is around 800 euros a month. I am going to be living on savings as I don't expect to find a job there. What is a comfortable amount to live off per month? I was thinking about 1000 euros per month but I wanted to hear your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## christosm (Jan 16, 2018)

With 1000 EUR you can expect to live ok, provided that you find a home that you will not have to pay more than 350EUR rent.
Life can be easier and more smooth in the East suberbs, with nice cost of living


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

It depends on what standard of living you want. If you're on your own you can get an undesirable apartment in an undesirable area for about 350. Living costs are very high though. Heating the house in winter, unless it has natural gas (fisiko aereo) will cost loads. Supermarket shopping can be expensive as well. 

Make sure you get an apartment where the landlord does not live in the apartment building. Greek landlord are generally extremely awkward people who have never worked a day in their lives and just got the building handed to them by parents. They'll be knocking at your door making your life difficult every week. 

Also, be aware that Athens, apart from the wealthiest areas, is an absolute dump. The beaches, even the private ones, are not nice places to be either unless you like trash and cigarette butts. 

After living here for so long I can honestly say Greece is a place for vacations, not for living. Most expats I meet here last a year before becoming extremely disillusioned with the place. Think very carefully.


----------



## Canadacanary (Feb 12, 2012)

Matthew, I don't live in Greece but have a one bedroom apartment in Kastella (piraeus) that needs renovations. I have been thinking of renting out in exchange for renovations? If you want to discuss this further email me at (moderated)

Cheers


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Honestly, don't do it. I guarantee you will regret it. It's a dump, the people are extremely unpleasant, nationalistic and arrogant and you will struggle to do even the most simple things! I've lived here for 5 years - anyone who tells you it's anything but awful is either Greek or just knows vacations on the islands.


----------



## Canadacanary (Feb 12, 2012)

Yikes.... sounds like you're not a "happy" expat. Sorry that you feel this way.... Indeed, need to rethink the idea...


----------



## jperikl (Sep 15, 2018)

DavidFontaine said:


> Honestly, don't do it. I guarantee you will regret it. It's a dump, the people are extremely unpleasant, nationalistic and arrogant and you will struggle to do even the most simple things! I've lived here for 5 years - anyone who tells you it's anything but awful is either Greek or just knows vacations on the islands.


Did you find it difficult to make friends in Greece?


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

jperikl said:


> Did you find it difficult to make friends in Greece?


Sorry, I only just saw this. Greek culture is very strong and so quite insular at times. You will need to speak the language to form any real friendships and immerse yourself in the cafe culture.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Gheorghia said:


> DavidFontaine said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, don't do it. I guarantee you will regret it. It's a dump, the people are extremely unpleasant, nationalistic and arrogant and you will struggle to do even the most simple things! I've lived here for 5 years - anyone who tells you it's anything but awful is either Greek or just knows vacations on the islands.
> ...


I can only assume you live on the islands and not the mainland. The younger generation are generally great and I have great sympathy for them. The older generation who lived through the ludicrous pre-2008 prosperity are extremely entitled and generally very rude. You see it everywhere - pushing in front of you in supermarkets, parking in the middle of roads and disabled spaces etc. God help you if you get one of these people for a landlord. 

Most of the expats I have met have had exactly the same problems. The average person I meet lasts a year before they realise the sun doesn't make it worth it.

I've travelled the world and lived in a few places. Previous to moving to Greece I had no problems with people in general. Since moving out here we've had problems with neighbours in 3 of the 4 houses we've rented. One of them took our parking space and installed barriers in it ( no joke, the police got involved and fined him), another one installed a huge illegal chimney on our roof (yes, ours not theirs). Please tell me how these are my fault. A colleague had such huge problems with a landlady that she left the country. 

The best Greeks are the regular people on the streets that you'll meet on a day to day basis. But these aren't the ones you will be renting houses from . The landlords usually have never worked a minute in their lives, had houses handed down to them from parents and think they are the centre of the universe. They're not the majority, but they're the ones with houses and power and the ones that will drive you out of here.

I'm not the only one who's had problems. Greece is a great place in many respects, but it's not in the dire position it's in by accident. Take the advice of people who have had a great time but don't discount the countless people who haven't been able to stay for whatever reason. Ask yourself why this forum is so dead.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Gheorghia said:


> jperikl said:
> 
> 
> > Did you find it difficult to make friends in Greece?
> ...


I would add to my previous posts that it's all relative. If you come from a worse country, then Greece is going to be a paradise (as I'm sure it is to the many Indian subcontinent immigrants who probably have a much tougher time at home). However, if you're moving from a first world country then it's going to be quite a culture shock. Wait until you've spent an entire day in a DEI or IKA office trying to sort even the most basic thing and see if you can happily balance that against some nice sun on trash filled beaches


----------

